# Kite spider?



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Just watching Deadly 60(!), and there was a kite spider. Just wondering if anyone keeps these in captivity?


----------



## Tea n Toast (Jul 1, 2010)

Mujician said:


> Just watching Deadly 60(!), and there was a kite spider. Just wondering if anyone keeps these in captivity?


ooo What was this on? nat geo wild?


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

so you want a spider that has managed to make it into the deadly 60 ..... are you mad :whistling2:

:lol2: joking


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

i was watching the same thing earlier and exactly the same question poped into my mind!!! lmao. coincidental??? they look SOOOO pretty


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

ooohhh i take back what i said i just googled it , they are very nice looking :flrt:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Its not a dangerous spider. Just something that they found.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

ginna said:


> ooohhh i take back what i said i just googled it , they are very nice looking :flrt:
> 
> image


Amazing!!!

Nearly as dumbfounding as those spiders that actually have necks!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I googled them earlier when the thread started , and I must say the white ones look gorgeous .


----------



## 8legpet (Mar 25, 2010)

*Killer Kites?*



Mujician said:


> Its not a dangerous spider. Just something that they found.


I just looked on Wiki Answers and apparently they will "Kill you very much" :gasp:

They are pretty funky though arent they?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

_Gasteracantha _are ace pity no one is breeding or even importing them in small numbers.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

8legpet said:


> I just looked on Wiki Answers and apparently they will "Kill you very much" :gasp:
> 
> They are pretty funky though arent they?


I kinda doubt that they're actually dangerous though... I looked them up (more commonly called spiny orb-weavers, there's a few) and saw no mention of dangerous venom. However a friend of mine fell on a similar spider once and got stabbed with one of those spikes. Apparently, it hurts.


----------

